# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Archeage Bot American Version

## NephalemBuddy

Hey guys well I am just giving some heads up we have a archeage bot coming soon. It is kind of a challenge as when we did the teleport hacks on the bots those accounts got banned after a week. We are still figuring things out but will keep you updated.

----------


## Neer

> Hey guys well I am just giving some heads up we have a archeage bot coming soon. It is kind of a challenge as when we did the teleport hacks on the bots those accounts got banned after a week. We are still figuring things out but will keep you updated.


Sounds awesome!  :Smile:  Thanks for taking interest in ArcheAge! Hopefully you'll be finished by open beta?  :Wink:

----------


## Malom

should be good see a good bot on archeage this will make things better for the users, hope it get ready soon.

----------


## TSBowsta

Thank god.

----------


## wadekendall

Best news I have seen all week.

----------


## alcor75

I'm interested as well...
How do you bypass HackShield ?

If you need some tester, ill be online for open beta and early access.

----------


## Gamerhack

What bots have you guys created before? I see a post here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...-accounts.html (Nephalem Buddy coming out next month!!! Need testing accounts) but no actual bot.

----------


## greenllama

> What bots have you guys created before? I see a post here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...-accounts.html but no actual bot.


Based off his name... I'm gonna guess he's with Buddy Bots.. and with a simple google search I found I was correct.
https://www.thebuddyforum.com/genera...-archeage.html

----------


## Neer

> Based off his name... I'm gonna guess he's with Buddy Bots.. and with a simple google search I found I was correct.
> https://www.thebuddyforum.com/genera...-archeage.html


Based of his earlier posts. He isn't. Check them first  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerhack

He just stole the buddy name and is not with buddy bots. Good luck trusting him.

----------


## wadekendall

regardless, the buddy forums are working on an Archeage bot.

----------


## dmxcom

its strange that there are so less bots for archeage. its so easy to get network monitoring and game_pak changes working.

----------


## AtomX

So, this guy has said he has 2 bots coming out, neither have shown. Can we just close these posts please?

----------


## Fulong

How often will there be banwaves in Archage if the bots are out?

----------


## AtomX

> How often will there be banwaves in Archage if the bots are out?


Wow... This question LOL. We don't work for trion or the company that is actually developing the game. No one here knows, but if it's anything like rift.... good luck.

----------


## Fulong

> Wow... This question LOL. We don't work for trion or the company that is actually developing the game. No one here knows, but if it's anything like rift.... good luck.


Do they crack down on bot user hard on rift?

----------


## AtomX

> Do they crack down on bot user hard on rift?


I challenge you to find a bot other than an autoit fishing bot for rift.

----------


## viperbot

The sad part is, that quite a few people released RIFT bots saying they were undetectable, they had the greatest anti-botting measures, etc. And they all got many.. nay MANY people banned. It is even more sad that they kept selling their bots well after they knew they were detectable just making a buck knowing that everybody that ran it was fixing to get the hammer.

----------


## Parog

> The sad part is, that quite a few people released RIFT bots saying they were undetectable, they had the greatest anti-botting measures, etc. And they all got many.. nay MANY people banned. It is even more sad that they kept selling their bots well after they knew they were detectable just making a buck knowing that everybody that ran it was fixing to get the hammer.


I think you're trying to slander competition - No one should ever claim a bot is undetectable. That's impossible.

----------


## Viper3881

Archeage buddy will be the best IMO from the buddy team who are the ONLY people to have successfully taken on blizzard and won so that says a lot about a developer 
http://www.archebuddy.com/

----------


## viperbot

@Parog, No, I did not mention anybody specific.. although the company I am thinking of.. thankfully no longer make bots.

My point was that we will probably see quite a few bans in the early stages of botting.

The Korean guys have been botting archeage for over a year now.. My guess is that they will venture into the US market.

----------


## AtomX

> Archeage buddy will be the best IMO from the buddy team who are the ONLY people to have successfully taken on blizzard and won so that says a lot about a developer 
> Archebuddy the Bot for ArcheAge


The buddy bot has no functionality other than bypassing hack shield. There's no built in pvp/pve support, there's no default AIO class. There's nothing in the way of anything other than basic framework. It's like PQR. And they want to charge 25 EUR for it. And they claim it has all this support when there is nothing.

Also no harvest/collection support.

----------


## Sort

yuppi ArchBuddy !!! buying ^^ love buddy team <3

----------


## AtomX

> yuppi ArchBuddy !!! buying ^^ love buddy team <3


Enjoy wasting your money.

----------


## viperbot

Is not archebot just the korean version called Jungler.. renamed to archebot?

http://www.jungleteam.net/

----------


## nippel

really ? renaming an ol korea clickbot ?  :Big Grin: 

but I guess the braindead lemmings will buy it because they put their name on it. works with apple, works here too

----------


## julliuzking

> Enjoy wasting your money.


Buddy team beats everything. I purchased it and I went to bed and I got up and what I had was a level 30 , with 0 interaction.

----------


## MMO4FUN

I love bot, please hurry up

----------


## Malaki2030

The buddybots always start with minimal functionality and then grow over time with user contribution and developmental updates. This will be no different, and before too long Archebuddy will be the best bot on the market for Archeage, just like it is for WoW, Diablo 3, ect.

----------


## TehMorbid

The functionality of the buddybot isn't terrible, and its coming along swiftly, sadly, plugins are left mostly to the community, which is/will be driven by paid functions.

----------


## kwhalek

> I challenge you to find a bot other than an autoit fishing bot for rift.


 It took me about 30 seconds to find 3 different bots that all seem very legit. I don't really see what the challenge was ;P

----------


## archlord12345

yeah manyy= nice bots out there

----------


## hack456

> It took me about 30 seconds to find 3 different bots that all seem very legit. I don't really see what the challenge was ;P


I may suggest you a bot which I'm using now, bot from ezebot.com, easily to set up the bot. auto quest is one of the best feature, gain many exp. 6hours from lvl1 up lvl20, much more efficiently than other bots.
Check this *Tutorial*

----------


## Mumulica

i smell a keylogger from distance. Why in the world 1st picture you put its a user/pass thing?

----------


## haku18

says my time ran out for trial .. lol and i just signed up , bug?

----------

